# Tretlager Hotrock warten?



## FliegerHorst (19. März 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe ein gebrauchtes HotRock16 gekauft. Leider geht das Tretlager sehr schwergängig, daher wollte ich wissen ob ich dieses einfach zerlegen kann?

http://www.pedalroom.com/p/specialized-hotrock-16-custom-13291_1.jpg

Was ist das für ein Lager? Bekomme ich das auf oder ist da irgendwas gepresst/kunststoff?

Die Nabe habe ich bereits neu gefettet. Wenn ich den Hinterbau festziehe, gibt es da ein Drehmoment? Weil zu fest blockiert bei mir ja fast das Rad? Ist das normal?

Danke für Hilfe!


----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2016)

Das Lager "geht auf" (linke Seite die große 6-Kant-Mutter lösen) und ist im Prinzip wartbar. Kugeln im Käfig offen. 1 Konus auf Welle fest, der andere ist justierbar und zu kontern. Damit ist das Lagerspiel einstellbar. Kann man reinigen und neu fetten und dann einstellen. Rein von der Konstruktion und Qualität her ist es aber kein seidiger Lauf zu erwarten. Versuch Dein Glück.

Deine Beschreibung fürs Hinterrad klingt auch so, als ob hier mal der Konus etwas lockerer eingestellt werden müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FliegerHorst (19. März 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort!

Nochmal zum Konus am Hinterrad:

Ich habe den Konus handwarm festgezogen und dann die "Sicherungsmutter" relativ fest draufgeschraubt? Ist das korrekt?


----------



## trifi70 (19. März 2016)

Auf den Konus kommt die Mutter, beide sind zu kontern, brauchst also 2 passende Maulschlüssel o.ä. Dann kommt das Ausfallende und die letzte Mutter zur Sicherung des ganzen Hinterrades im Hinterbau. Hierbei werden die beiden Konen nochmal minimal zusammengedrückt. Sodass es sein kann, dass das HR minimal schlechter läuft als im nicht eingebauten Zustand. Wenn Dich das stört, muss alles nochmal raus aus dem Hinterbau und der Konus wieder etwas gelöst werden (und natürlich wieder gekontert).


----------



## FliegerHorst (19. März 2016)

Alles klar! Wirklich vielen Dank für die schnelle und kompetente Hilfe!


----------



## FliegerHorst (20. März 2016)

Schade. Der unrunde Lauf entstehe durch einen Lagerschaden an der Kurbel. Ob es sowas einzeln gibt? Ich schaue gerade schon auf diversen Seiten, aber ich muss vielleicht bei einem Specialized Händler anfragen.


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2016)

Kurbel und Lagerwelle bilden ja ein Stück. Drauf sitzt der eine Konus. Ist hier was defekt? Oder die Lagerschalen im Rahmen? Oder nur die Kugellager. Letzteres bekommt man einzeln, zur Not kann man einzelne Kugel passender Größe einbauen, ohne den Käfig. Vorher schön Fett rein und Kugeln "reinkleben".

Wenn was "Größeres" defekt ist, lohnt der Kauf eines Ersatzteils vermutlich nicht. Sondern gleich vernünftige Kurbel und passendes 4-Kant-Lager für Summe 30-50 Eur. Vermutlich brauchst Du dann leider noch neue Pedale, weil die durchgehenden Kurbeln ein kleineres Maß am Pedalgewinde haben.


----------



## FliegerHorst (20. März 2016)

Am Rahmen ist alles glatt.

An der Lauffläche der Kurbelgarnitur (wo das Lager sitzt) ist ein tiefer Grat. Der Zahnkranz ist ja auch fest dran, auf dieser Seite ist auch der Schaden.

Ich frag morgen mal was so eine Garnitur kostet und ob es diese Überhaupt als Ersatzteil gibt.

Ich kaufe morgen eh ein neues da am Di sein Geburtstag ist. Das gebrauchte werde ich dann aufbauen und wieder verkaufen. Aber mehr als 40€ will ich auch nicht investieren.

Bei einem neuen 4-Kant-Lager...muss ich da ein Gewinde oder etwas einpressen lassen? (da habe ich das Werkzeug nicht)

Es ist bloß Schade, das gebrauchte sieht auch noch wie neu aus. Hat eine neue Kette, frisch gefettete Nabe.


----------



## Butze_MTB (20. März 2016)

Das Tretlagergehäuse hat ein Gewinde. Da schraubt man dann das neue Patronenlager reinschrauben. 

40e für Kurbel, Pedale und Lager ist etwas dünn. Du brauchst ja auch eine kleine Kurbel für Kinder. 

Aber ohne ist das Rad für nicht Schrauber uninteressant, somit die Interessenten deutlich weniger. Muss man abwägen. Instandgesetzt gibt es bestimmt jemanden.


----------



## FliegerHorst (20. März 2016)

Butze_MTB schrieb:


> Das Tretlagergehäuse hat ein Gewinde. Da schraubt man dann das neue Patronenlager reinschrauben.
> 
> 40e für Kurbel, Pedale und Lager ist etwas dünn. Du brauchst ja auch eine kleine Kurbel für Kinder.
> 
> Aber ohne ist das Rad für nicht Schrauber uninteressant, somit die Interessenten deutlich weniger. Muss man abwägen. Instandgesetzt gibt es bestimmt jemanden.



Das Tretlagergehäuse hat kein Gewinde. Die Kurbelwelle hat ein Gewinde, darauf wird die Außenlagerschale geschraubt.

Mir ist auch etwas unwohl das einfach in den Schrott zu werfen. Ich denke defekt, finde ich schwer jemanden und aufbauen könnte zum Minusgeschäft werden.


----------



## Butze_MTB (20. März 2016)

Gut das du es schreibst. Mein Sohn hat das Rad auch. Hatte immer mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt die Eisenkurbel zu tauschen. 
Das lass ich mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (22. März 2016)

Es gibt sogenannte Reparatur-Tretlager, die man mit Heimwerkermitteln einbauen kann. Normalerweise gedacht, um Rahmen mit kaputten Tretlagergewinden weiterhin nutzen zu können. Und Ersatz für alte Thomson-Lager (40mm) gibt es auch noch. Da bräuchte man den Innendurchmesser und die Länge des Trelagergehäuses sowie die notwendige Achslänge (hängt ja von der Kurbel ab).

Und wenn das zu aufwendig oder teuer erscheint, findet sich vielleicht noch jemand, der das Rad gern als Teilespender für sein eigenes nutzt.


----------



## trifi70 (22. März 2016)

Kreativ gedacht: Kurbel raus, Kette ab, Ritzel weg. Voila: tolles Laufrad.  Das 12" Puky ist Ella nämlich inzwischen viel zu klein. Da sie neben dem Radfahren auch ab und an gerne "laufradelt", hatte ich sowas mal erwogen.


----------



## chris_sta (23. März 2016)

kann sein das ich noch eins vom 16" hotrock rumliegen habe, müsste mal schaun...


----------

